
A VC: The MBA Mondays Curriculum - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/the-mba-mondays-curriculum.html
======
jasonlbaptiste
Things like this are the seed of new ways to learn in my opinion. I have this
belief that everything you'd ever want to learn is out there on the internet,
but it needs to be curated + bundled together. In this case, the entire course
is on Fred's blog, but even then, I bet he references a lot of outside
sources.

------
thewordpainter
i had a feeling he was going to put these together in some comprehensive form.
tons of great info that's relevant moving into 2011, esp from a business
financing perspective.

if fred went back and further tagged the posts, it would be a great move in to
bring it all together in a digestible form. i know nivi & naval have done a
wonderful job of neatly categorizing the venturehacks archive:
<http://ht.ly/3tJTv>

i've heard a number of references to the startup incubators as the new form of
grad school. i wonder if there's a way to correlate his writings? obviously
y-combinator & techstars are highly selective, but maybe his series could be a
great stepping stone?

------
glen
Just created a course here: <http://nixty.com/course/AVC-MBA-Mondays> . It is
a wikicourse, so feel free to add content and help build it out.

